# Too much calcium or not enough?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a vent who is not doing well at all. He is siezing a lot and will not eat very much. At first I thought he didn't have enough caclium, but I don't know if he might actually have too much. I dust every feeding, but he doesn't eat for a wile and I bet the flies don't have much dust left on them when he gets them. Is there any way to tell? I really need to know if I should give calcium gluconate or just not dust at all for a while. If it helps, none of my other frogs are having problems similar to this.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Bryan - 

How old are your supplements? What brand are you using?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My supplements are 5 and 1/2 months old, I use Rep-cal Herptivite (blue container).


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you just use the Herptivite (blue container) - or do you also have the pink container (Rep Cal with D3)?
5.5 months is on the border of replacement - but shouldn't be an issue. But if you are only dusting with the Herptivite (blue container) - then you aren't supplementing with enough calcium (I can't recall if the Herptivite does have calcium or not - if it does, it is minimal). You need to use both the vitamin (blue) and calcium (pink or another brand) to supplement adequately.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahh that could be the problem. The container said Rep-cal and herptivite so I had thoguht it was like 2 in 1. It also hadn't been a problem with my other frogs so I wasn't aware. Thank you very much for the help, I'll pick up a pink container today and start dusting with that as well.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah - I would get the calcium as soon as you can. The other frogs in your collection may be suffering from hypocalcemia as well - just aren't showing overt signs yets.


----------

